# I love this tag



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Great tag!!!!


----------



## Jmar22 (Sep 30, 2009)

hahaha nice


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Wouldn't want that on any of my tags!


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

topsy cret said:


> Wouldn't want that on any of my tags!


Why not? It would make one remember the shirt. It's hilarious.


----------



## AravindSK (Nov 8, 2006)

That is a cool tag. Something different from the norm.


----------



## TB5... (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahahhaah that's jokes...

Momma always knows how to clean em!


----------



## Filthy (Feb 17, 2010)

I had one that read:

For best results machine wash cold, medium dry.

For worst results hose off in backyard and hang out window of car while on freeway to dry.

I saw that years and years ago on a Vision Streetwear shirt I had when I was a kid - never forgot it.

A good joke gets lots of mileage.

R


----------



## grunt482 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice

www.MostHatedGear.com


----------



## simpleadventure7 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahaha that screams "I live with my mom" lol too cool


----------



## cyprus106 (May 3, 2010)

That's an awesome thing to do. I've seen the "For worst results hose off in backyard and hang out window of car while on freeway to dry." one too. 

Really, that's potentially great marketing. It's out of the ordinary, funny, "exclusive" to owners of the shirt, and people want to show their friends. Heck, they take pictures of it and put it on the internet they like it so much! All of those are great things for the company that makes that tee.... 

Not to mention that it's an awfully little thing to do.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great tag, but PLEASE don't let my son's see it on anything they have. I just got to the point of NOT doing laundry for 3 of the 4, and I want NO reason for them to think they can come back to good ol' momma


----------



## jaggwear (May 3, 2010)

Great tag. Originality and humor definitely help the memory.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

That's pretty funny haha


----------



## 5V5 (May 14, 2010)

LMFAO! That is quality. Better then that "Iron My Shirt Bi***"


----------



## aiyana (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi !! Thanks 
Looking good


----------



## batvans46 (Apr 24, 2010)

that makes me think of something i saw at kmart today... getting them prepared young...


----------



## keelyhebler (Apr 29, 2010)

thats funny


----------



## acmeprints (Mar 5, 2008)

Hahahahaha


----------



## batvans46 (Apr 24, 2010)

they had others like this at kmart... they had a sink and dishes set, a stove set, and a couple other similar task related items lol


----------

